# Drei Spiele starten nicht mit Windows 8



## BigT72 (11. November 2012)

moin

Ich habe ein Problem das drei Spiele bei mir nicht starten unter Windows 8

Habe die neusten Treiber drauf und hier ist der rest meiner Kiste zusehen. 

Dirt2 - Dirt3 und F1 2010 starten nicht aber BF3 - BF1942 - Need for Speed Shift 2 und Batman: Arkham City laufen 1A hat einer ne idee was das sein kann?

Ach und bitte kommt nicht mit dem mist das ich Windows 8 runter schmeißen soll ich bin damit bis auf die drei Spiele sehr zufrieden.



Ich danke euch schon mal für die Hilfe die ich hoffentlich bekomme.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (11. November 2012)

Hab selber win 8 aber keine ahnung warum es bei dir nicht geht, wenn es bis morgen nicht geklärt ist kann ich ja mal Dirt 2 installieren und sagen obs geht ^^


----------



## BigT72 (12. November 2012)

ok ich danke dir, habe die schon runter geworfen und neu drauf gemacht hat aber leider auch nicht geholfen.


----------



## Erok (12. November 2012)

Mal den Kompatibilitäts-Modus probiert ?

Hab Dirt Showdown drauf und einige NFS-Teile,  und die laufen alle problemlos. Nur GTA IV und Addons bekam ich nicht zum laufen  wegen diesem Games for Windows Live :s


----------



## BigT72 (12. November 2012)

Ja habe ich auch versucht aber hat nicht geklappt.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (12. November 2012)

Hi!

Ja ja ja, wie heist es so schön. Schuster bleib bei deinen leisten. Soll heissen, meine vermutung es ist ein Windows 8 Problem.
Aber alle man holen sich das und wundern sich wenn's dann doch nicht alles so toll geht wie angepriesen.


----------



## Erok (12. November 2012)

Danke AMD vs Intel für die sinnfreie  "Hilfe" in Deinem Posting 

BigT72 hast Du schon mal in Racing-Foren nach gefragt zu den Dirt-Spielen ?

Bei diesem Test hier, wird zumindest Dirt 3 mit Windows 8 schon aufgeführt : Kurztest: Spiele unter Windows 8 (Seite 2) - ComputerBase

Also geht Dirt 3 auf jedenfall. Ist nun nur die Frage, woran es bei Dir liegt.


----------



## McLee (12. November 2012)

Hi,
habe bei zwei Programme ebenfalls "komische Probleme" gehabt.
Wollte sie starten aber es passierte überhaupt nichts oder sie sind gestartet und hatte mit abbrüchen zu tun.

Habe dann alle Win8 Treiber für mein Board installiert was es gab und dann ging es. Die standart Win8 Treiber waren da nicht aussreichend genug dafür.


----------



## BigT72 (12. November 2012)

Da ich zzt. auf der Arbeit bin kann ich leider nichts testen hatte sonst noch Windows live in Verdacht. 

Werde aber heute abend das mit dem board Treibern testen.


----------



## Gohrbi (12. November 2012)

Bei mir funktioniert "Dirt2". Habe es auf "Steam" installiert. Heute das erste mal
gestartet. Es kommt bei der ersten Installation ein Hilfefenster. einfach Hilfe annehmen,
wegen der "Kompatibilitätsprobleme" das Teil runterladen und installieren.

Danach "Dirt2" starten und spielen.

"gwflivesetup" laden und ausführen.


----------



## BigT72 (12. November 2012)

hm habe nun mal geschaut ne treiber CD von Asus M5A97 Pro habe ich die geht aber nicht mehr und als Download finde ich keine neuen treiber.



Datei(en) gefunden 

   Qualified Vendor List (1)
   BIOS (11)
   BIOS-Utilities (2)
   Utilities (3)
   Manual (8)

da ist scheinbar nichts dabei was mir weiter hilft.


Bekomme immer diese Meldungen.

1.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



habe diese Windows Live ID nun ein paar mal Installiert aber immer wieder kommt die Meldung.


2.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann kommt diese Meldung und ich habe noch mal auf wiederholen geklickt.

3.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann kommt das und kann da leider auch nichts finden es schaut so bei mir aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS

Ja ich habe originale CD/DVDs


----------



## Gohrbi (12. November 2012)

Download the Games for Windows Client | PC Games Client - Xbox.com

Das probiere mal. Von dort hab ich das geladen.


----------



## BigT72 (12. November 2012)

danke das hat aber leider auch nicht geholfen.


----------



## dertourist48 (13. November 2012)

Ich schliesse mich mal an.Bei mir funzt Dirt 3 auch nicht. OS Win 8. Steam.
Batman Arkham City geht jedoch ohne Probleme. Nur das ich die Games for Windows Live Guide Leiste nirgends sehen kann. Vorher konnte ich die mit der "Home" bzw. " Pos1" Taste aufrufen


----------



## dertourist48 (13. November 2012)

......


----------



## BigT72 (13. November 2012)

habe gestern mal Codemasters angeschrieben und diese Meldung heute bekommen.






> Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage an den Codemasters Kundendienst bezüglich DiRT 3.
> 
> Das Spiel DiRT 3 läuft unter Windows 8 leider nicht. Es ist nur mit den Betriebssystemen kompatibel, die auf der Spielhülle und in der Liesmich-Datei aufgelistet sind. Zur Zeit ist leider kein Kompatibilitätspatch vorgesehen.
> 
> ...




aber scheinbar habe es ja einige über Steam ja zum laufen gebracht zumindest Dirt2, Batman Arkham City habe ich selber auch über Steam Installiert und geht 1A.


----------



## olivierlabusse (23. Dezember 2014)

ich kann dir nur sagen, dass ich auch auf win8 spiele und  dirt 2 +3 sowie bf3 einwandfrei laufen. 
das einzige problem habe ich mit metro 2033..........


----------



## FortuneHunter (23. Dezember 2014)

olivierlabusse schrieb:


> ich kann dir nur sagen, dass ich auch auf win8 spiele und  dirt 2 +3 sowie bf3 einwandfrei laufen.
> das einzige problem habe ich mit metro 2033..........



Ob er das noch liest. Du hast hier ne Leiche von 2012 ausgebuddelt.


----------



## sikeij (24. Dezember 2014)

Dirt 3 zumindest funktioniert. Musst exe rechtsklicken und mit Kompa Win 7 starten.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (25. Dezember 2014)

Lol, auch wenn ich hier einen 2 jahre alten Thread "mit wiederbelebe".
Habe seit gestern ein Notebook mit Win 8.1, da ich DiRT 3 gerne spiele hab ichs auch mal drauf geworfen. Beim ersten versuch gings nicht, er meinte, dass eine DLL fehlte. Also wieder deinstalliert. Heute hab ichs  nochmal versucht und siehe da: Es ging. Ohne Probleme! Kein Kompatibilitätsmodus, ohne Admin-Mods. 
Also scheint das Problem entweder nicht bei jedem Nutzer zu sein, oder es wurde inzwischen gefixt ^^

Btw, falls das hilft: Ich habe hier eine Version mit CD und ohne Steam ^^


----------



## CapitanJack (25. Dezember 2014)

Moin Moin

Schon komisch was läuft und was nicht.

Hab mir vorgestern das Call of Duty 2 von 2005 auf mein Windows 8.1 Installiert. Läuft einwandfrei. 



Grüßle


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (25. Dezember 2014)

Ich weiss ja nicht, was es bisher an Updates und Patches für WIn 8.1 gegeben hat, aber vielleicht haben die das ja soweit gefixt.
Angeblich soll Minecraft auch gerne unter Windows 8.1 abschmieren, das werd ich auch nochmal austesten.


----------

